# Gewonnen, Geld wird mit Security überbracht, Anweisungen beachten



## Babsi56 (19 Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte hier einfach warnen. Am Samstag bekam ich einen Anruf, dass ich gewonnen habe und das Geld nur persönlich in bar ausgezahlt wird und am Montag (heute) die Security Firma mit Notar kommt und mir das Geld bringt. Die angefallenen Fahrtkosten muss ich bezahlen. So kam heute Morgen der besagte Anruf, dass die Fahrtroute aufgestellt wird und ich bar 900 € bezahlen soll. Dafür müßte ich Amazon Gutscheine in dem Wert für 900 € kaufen und mich zurück melden. 
Diese Masche gab es bereits 2014 und ich war gewarnt. Ich rief also nach 2 Stunden zurück und die Frau am Telefon wollte jetzt von mir den Code von den Gutscheinen um zu prüfen, ob alles korrekt ist. 
Ich habe sie dann gefragt ob sie sich nicht schämt, die Leute zu verschaukeln und ich werde ihr keinen Code nennen. 
Deren Masche ist es, mit diesem Code das Bargeld zu bekommen und der angehende Gewinner wartet vergebens auf die Security um den Gewinn in Empfang zu nehmen. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass keiner auf diese Masche herein fällt. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich die Polizei informieren soll, da ich nicht geschädigt wurde.
Viele Grüße Bärbel


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2015)

Babsi56 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich die Polizei informieren soll, da ich nicht geschädigt wurde.



Warum nicht einfach mal bei der Polizei anrufen und fragen, ob sie Informationen über den Betrugsversuch haben möchten?
Oft steckt bereits so mancher Polizist in Ermittlungen zu den Fällen und könnte evtl. noch Infos gebrauchen. 
Wenn die nein sagen, dann hat dich das eben nur den Anruf bei der Polizei gekostet.
Wenn sie Ja sagen, dann hilfst du evtl. das bekannter zu machen und andere, wie hier, zu warnen.


----------



## bernhard (19 Oktober 2015)

http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/de/MI_2015_34843.htm


> Ein 65-jähriger Mann erhielt am Mittwochvormittag einen Anruf von einer Frau. Diese erzählte ihm, sie sei Mitarbeiterin eines Securityservice und er habe 48.500 Euro gewonnen. Sie sagte ihm auch, man wolle ihm den Gewinn vorbei bringen. Am Donnerstagmorgen erhielt er einen weiteren Anruf. Nun forderte man ihn auf, er müsse, um seinen Gewinn zu erhalten, einen Amazon-Gutschein in Höhe von 500 Euro besorgen. Der Aufforderung kam er nach und übermittelte der Securityfirma die PIN für den Gutschein. Am Donnerstagmittag erhielt der Senior erneut einen Anruf von der Firma. Der Anrufer gab sich als Abteilungsleiter aus und überbrachte ihm die Nachricht, bei der Bank läge ein Versehen vor. Er habe nicht 48.500 Euro sondern 84.500 Euro gewonnen. Um diesen Gewinn zu erhalten müsse er nochmals 5 000 Euro mit Amazon-Gutscheinen vorstrecken.


----------



## Goblin (19 Oktober 2015)

Man könnte ja anbieten die "Fahrtkosten" von "Gewinn" abzuziehen 

Ist wieder ein gutes Beispiel für "Gier frisst Hirn"


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2015)

Die Masche mit dem Gewinnübergabe  per Security Service gibt es schon mindestens seit 2013
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ken.d615c168-3c95-4ff7-adf4-93a98adf26ae.html

weitere Hinweise:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Securityservice+gewinn


----------



## lauraa_OK (23 August 2017)

Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich die Polizei informieren soll, da ich nicht geschädigt wurde.

ich weiß der Beitrag ist schon etwas älter, aber mir ist gestern bzw. heute das Gleiche passiert!
Anruf Anonyme Nummer, ich habe 39.000 € gewonnen, wird bar ausgezahlt und morgen wird sich die Sicherheitsfirma bei mir nochmal melden und weiteres besprechen..
Habe gestern bei der Polizei gleich angerufen, die haben gesagt die können erstmal nichts machen.. Heute früh hat dann diese Sicherheitsfirma bei mir angerufen, mir einen Code für den angeblichen Geldkoffer durchgegeben und gesagt ich soll diese 900 € für den Geldtransport auf "STEAM-Geldkarten" holen, die es in der Tankstelle oder Rewe gibt.
Gestern beim Telefonat, wurde mir schon gesagt, dass man vom Gewinn die "Transportkosten" NICHT zahlen kann.
So.. vorhin nochmal bei der Polizei angerufen, der hat nochmal recherchiert und vor 2 Wochen gab es genau den selben Fall, gleicher Geldbetrag, gleiche Transportkosten, gleiche Betrugsmasche.. und jetzt soll ich auf die Wache und eine Anzeige erstatten wegen Versuchten Betrugs.

Ich denke in jedem Fall ist es gut sich mit der Polizei in Verbindung zu setzen! Dafür sind die ja da.. um uns zu "beschützen"..

Ich hoffe mal, es kommt dabei etwas raus...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2017)

Tja, dann sofort ab und diese Karten virtuell kaufen, Termin zur Geldübergabe machen, und dann im Beisein der Polizei, dass Geld in Empfang nehmen oder  den Securitiy Mitarbeiter von der Polizei in Empfang nehmen lassen, wenn der das Geld nicht dabei hat .

Virtuell kaufen bedeutet: Am Telefon sagen, Jo hab ich da, kommt her, gebt mir das Geld und ich euch die Codes...

Tja die wollen dann die Codes vorab per Telefon haben, da sonst der Securitymitarbeiter nicht losfährt... Dann sagen, OK behaltet die 39.000€ und macht euch einen schönen Tag.

Denn bei übergabe der Codes am Telefon, wird dir gesagt, der Securitymitarbeiter ist morgen gegen 10.00 Uhr bei dir.
Da sitzt du dann und wie auch oft bei DHL üblich, klingelt keiner bei dir....
Nur hier wird auch nichts beim Nachbarn abgegeben (selbst wenn, welcher Nachbar rückt schon freiwillig 39.000€ raus)
und eine Zustellversuchhinweiskarte ist auch nicht im Briefkasten.


----------



## Tanja Meuten (3 Juli 2018)

Babsi56 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier einfach warnen. Am Samstag bekam ich einen Anruf, dass ich gewonnen habe und das Geld nur persönlich in bar ausgezahlt wird und am Montag (heute) die Security Firma mit Notar kommt und mir das Geld bringt. Die angefallenen Fahrtkosten muss ich bezahlen. So kam heute Morgen der besagte Anruf, dass die Fahrtroute aufgestellt wird und ich bar 900 € bezahlen soll. Dafür müßte ich Amazon Gutscheine in dem Wert für 900 € kaufen und mich zurück melden.
> Diese Masche gab es bereits 2014 und ich war gewarnt. Ich rief also nach 2 Stunden zurück und die Frau am Telefon wollte jetzt von mir den Code von den Gutscheinen um zu prüfen, ob alles korrekt ist.
> Ich habe sie dann gefragt ob sie sich nicht schämt, die Leute zu verschaukeln und ich werde ihr keinen Code nennen.
> Deren Masche ist es, mit diesem Code das Bargeld zu bekommen und der angehende Gewinner wartet vergebens auf die Security um den Gewinn in Empfang zu nehmen.
> ...




Hallo

Ich habe heute  so Anruf  bekommen  das gewonnen hätte und genau so würde mir auch die Auszahlung  beschrieben  aber  ich habe das nicht so  glaubt und bin auf dem Beitrag gestossen morgen  soll  ich den Anruf  bekommen wo man mit mir die Auszahlung  besprechen  sollte  und auch ich soll  für mein gewinn 900 euro zahlen


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2018)

Tanja Meuten schrieb:


> morgen


...das war vorgestern. Hast du was unternommen, vielleicht deiner Polizei einen Hinweis gegeben?


----------



## Tanja Meuten (6 Juli 2018)

Nein kann polizei den was machen der anruf kam auch aber irgendwann war mir das gespräch zu dum und habe auf gelegt aber ich habe den seine nummer noch


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2018)

Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2018)

Tanja Meuten schrieb:


> ich habe den seine nummer noch


Die ist egal, da Halunken niemals mit auf sie persönlich registrierter Nummern telefonieren. Das gehört zum Räubereinmaleins.

Und natürlich hätte die Polizei was machen können, zumindest versuchen. Soviel ich weiß, ist man sogar scharf darauf, solche Geldübergaben zu "begleiten". Aber leider sind meines Erachtens diejenigen, die das Geld übernehmen, wahrscheinlich eh nur Handlanger. Man nennt diese Typen auch *Läufer*, denen die eigentliche Betrüger z. B. für kleines Handgeld auftragen, das Geld abzuholen. Die richtigen Verbrecher gucken dabei wahrscheinlich nicht mal zu, bleiben total im Hintergrund.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juli 2018)

Einfach mal mit *betrugsmasche gewinnversprechen* googeln.

https://www.bka.de/DE/UnsereAufgabe...hen/betruegerischegewinnversprechen_node.html

https://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/betrug/gewinnversprechen/methode/

https://www.polizei-dein-partner.de...rug/artikel/gewinnspielbetrug-am-telefon.html

usw


----------



## Bouleareiree (23 Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, Sie sollten zuerst die Polizei rufen, nur für den Fall, dass Sie Betrug bekommen.


----------



## Rita Backeberg (24 November 2018)

Babsi56 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier einfach warnen. Am Samstag bekam ich einen Anruf, dass ich gewonnen habe und das Geld nur persönlich in bar ausgezahlt wird und am Montag (heute) die Security Firma mit Notar kommt und mir das Geld bringt. Die angefallenen Fahrtkosten muss ich bezahlen. So kam heute Morgen der besagte Anruf, dass die Fahrtroute aufgestellt wird und ich bar 900 € bezahlen soll. Dafür müßte ich Amazon Gutscheine in dem Wert für 900 € kaufen und mich zurück melden.
> Diese Masche gab es bereits 2014 und ich war gewarnt. Ich rief also nach 2 Stunden zurück und die Frau am Telefon wollte jetzt von mir den Code von den Gutscheinen um zu prüfen, ob alles korrekt ist.
> Ich habe sie dann gefragt ob sie sich nicht schämt, die Leute zu verschaukeln und ich werde ihr keinen Code nennen.
> Deren Masche ist es, mit diesem Code das Bargeld zu bekommen und der angehende Gewinner wartet vergebens auf die Security um den Gewinn in Empfang zu nehmen.
> ...



Das ist uns auch passiert, ich habe am Mittwoch den Anruf erhalten das ich 48500Euro gewonnen habe, mich würde dann am Donnerstag eine Sicherheitsfirma anrufen und die Details besprechen, ich habe dann zu meinem Mann gesagt ich habe nirgendwo mitgemacht da stimmt doch was nicht und habe mich dann im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, heute haben sie angerufen und ich habe gesagt ich gebe ihnen meinen Mann. Zuerst hieß es Gutscheine kaufen, als mein Mann sagte das mache ich übers Internet sagte der gute Mann sie können auch das Geld überweisen und wenn es hier nicht ankommt dann kommt der Wagen auch nicht. daraufhin hat mein Mann gesagt dann kaufe ich die Gutscheine und übergebe sie dann dem Fahrer mit dem Koffer, da wurde dann gesagt sie wissen schon das sie angezeigt werden können? Da hat mein Mann dann gesagt ich als Gewinner werde angezeigt passen sie mal auf das sie nicht angezeigt werden und hat aufgelegt. Es ist gut das es solche Foren gibt dadurch ist man vorgewarnt und kann nicht verarscht werden und Geld verlieren. Liebe Grüße Rita Backeberg

Modedit:  Quote repariert


----------



## schultze-wolters (1 Juli 2019)

Das Gleiche habe ich in diesen Tagen auch erlebt. Ich habe zunächst die Gutscheinmasche mitgespielt, dabei der Anruferin "Frau Engel von Prime Security Sicherheitsdienst Hannover" gesagt. dass Gewinne IMMER  mit Überweisung zugestellt werden, Frage>: warum hier mit Koffer? Das erfolge, da so keine Steuer anfallen würde. Ich habe aufgeklärt, dass solche Gewinne steuerfrei seien. Sie daraufhin: sie habe aber den Auftrag von der Deutschen Bundesbank Berlin erhalten, mir das Geld zu bringen - gegen €900 Kosten. Ich teilte ihr meine Recherchen mit: 1.Ich habe nichts gewonnen, 2.die B-Bank sagt, solche Aufträge behaupten nur Betrüger, ja nichts bezahlen! und 3. die Sicherheitsfirma hat energisch jeden Transport von Geld zurückgewiesen. und 4. ob sie sich nicht schäme, für diese Betrügereien arglose Menschen zu schädigen. Aufgelegt.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2019)

Kurioserweise werden immer  900€ gefordert:








						900 Euro für einen Gewinn, der keiner war
					

Ein 45-jähriger Freisinger ist einem Betrug mit Gewinnversprechen aufgesessen. Laut Polizei erhielt er einen Anruf über einen angeblichen Gewinn von 49 000...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				





			
				Süddeutsche Zeitung 26. März 2019 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 45-jähriger Freisinger ist einem Betrug mit Gewinnversprechen aufgesessen. Laut Polizei erhielt er einen Anruf über einen angeblichen Gewinn von 49 000 Euro. Um das Geld erhalten zu können, müsse er vorab 900 Euro für Übergabe und Notarin in Steam-Karten, das sind Guthabenkarten, zahlen.











						POL-LDK: Angeblicher Gewinn kostet Opfer 900 Euro / Betrüger lockt mit fünfstelligem Eurobetrag
					

Dillenburg (ots) - -- Braunfels: Angeblicher Gewinn kostet Opfer 900 Euro / Betrüger lockt mit fünfstelligem Eurobetrag Ein gewiefter Betrüger schlug Anfang Mai im...




					www.presseportal.de
				





> Braunfels: Angeblicher Gewinn kostet Opfer 900 Euro / Betrüger lockt mit fünfstelligem Eurobetrag
> Ein gewiefter Betrüger schlug Anfang Mai im Lahn-Dill-Kreis zu. Er überzeigte sein Opfer für einen mutmaßlich fünfstelligen Gewinn 900 Euro "Gebühren" zu bezahlen.


Manche lernen es erst auf die harte Tour  Mein Mitleid hält sich im nano Bereich.
Gier läßt Großhirn außen vor...
Unaufgeforderte Anrufe sind, abgesehen davon,  dass sie verboten sind zu 99,9999% Betrugsversuche
Seit mehr als fünf Jahren wird diese Masche  eingesetzt.


----------



## Lupomuc (19 August 2019)

Der Trick läuft übrigens immer noch.
Am 15.8. bekam ich denselben Gewinn avisiert. Da bereits 2o13 versucht wurde, auf diese Art Geld bei mir abzuzocken (damals mit Paysafe-Karten) war ich damals schlauer.
Habe umgehend Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.
Am 16. erhielt ich dann einen weiteren Anruf, in dem man mich aufforderte 7oo Euro in sogenannten "Meine Wunschgutscheine"-Karten zu erwerben, aber beim Kauf niemanden mitzuteilen, dass es um einen Gewinn ginge. Mir wurde angekündigt, dass dann am 16. ein Werttransport mit einem Notar bei mir aufschlagen sollte, der die Nummer der Gutscheine bei mir einscannen würde. D.H. - man würde wirklich bei mir aufkreuzen. Um den Leuten das Handwerk zu legen rief ich erneut bei der Polizei an und bat darum, dann einen oder zwei Zivilbeamte bei mir zu verstecken um die Täter festzunehmen. Leider ging man nicht darauf ein, meinte, die Leute würden eh nicht wieder anrufen, man müsse Streife fahren und ähnliche Ausreden. Letztendlich bin ich dann bei Folgeanruf nicht mehr ans Telefon gegangen. Die Nummer der Anrufer: 069 20135612 ! 
Heute habe ich mit der Geldtransportfirma telefoniert und erwarte einen Anruf des dortigen Chefs.
Wegen des Verhaltens der Polizisten werde ich eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen und die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft informieren. In Zukunft werde ich auf solche Anrufe nicht mehr eingehen, aber auch den Weg zur Polizei sparen, um Anzeige zu erstatten. Es hätte zumindest einen Versuch wert sein sollen, die Täter dingfest zu machen. Zumal man mir ja sagte, die Karten werden bei mir eingescannt, also nichts mit vorzeitiger Übermittlung des Freischaltcodes.
Traurig ist die Reaktion der Polizei - ich kann nur hoffen, dass niemand weiter auf diesen Trick herein fällt!


----------



## ktunnel (29 August 2019)

wie ebenfalls in anderen Berichten aufgezeigt ist man bei Prime Security Hannover immer noch dabei Bürger mit angeblichen Gewinnversprechen zu betrügen. Ich bekam am 26. 08.19 den ersten Anruf von S. Moritz , mir wurde mitgeteilt, das ich einen Gewinn bei Euro Lotto von 28.500 €  habe und Ihre Sicherheitsfirma beauftragt wurde mir
den Gewinn persöhnlich von einem Notar zu übergeben. Da die Fahrtkosten von Hanover zu mir nicht vom Gewinn nicht beglichen werden können sollte ich einen Betrag 500 € in STEAM Karten beschaffen, die dann bei der Geldübergabe zu übergeben sind. Ich hatte diesbezüglich bei der Polizei vorgesprochen , mir wurde geraten keine Karten zu kaufen und keine persöhnlichen Daten abzugeben. Heute  29.08 19 bekam ich von Frau Moritz (Telf. 0511 88509038)einen erneuten Anruf ob ich die Karten schon hätte, weil Ihre Konntrollabteilung zur Festlegung des Temins zur Geldübergabe Sie  die Sicherheits Code der Karten brauchen, sie müßten überprüfen ob die Karten rechtmäßig erworben und gültig  sind. Ich tat als hätte ich die Karten gekauft, würde aber den code Telf. nicht Sagen und die Karten  nur bei der Geldübergabe unversehrt übergeben.
Als Antwort kam ,das bei diesem Verhalten kein Übergabetermin gemacht werden kann. Eine Anfrage von mir, das Geld persöhnlich in Hannover abzuholen wurde aus angeblichen Sicherheitsgründen zu mir abgelehnt ( sie könnten die Verantwortung nicht übernehmen, wenn ich mit den HOHEN Geldbetrag unterwegs wäre.)


----------



## LenaS (16 Oktober 2019)

Ich wurde heute, am 16.10.2019 angerufen, dass ich  29.500 € gewonnen habe, das Geld ist schon versteurt ich soll nur die Kosten für die Sicherheitfirma übergeben aber nicht bar da es sonst Geldwäsche wäre. Morgen soll ich einen Anruf von dieser Sicherheitsfirma bekommen. Mal qucken was noch kommt. Ich schreibe morgen.
MfG Lena Steinbach


----------



## Hlgast (15 November 2019)

Hi LenaS ich wurde am 01.11.19 und am 02.11.19 wurde ich angerufen ich hätte 49.000€ gewonnen es ging eine Frau bauer dran ich sollte mir ein Gutscheine kaufen in Wert von 900€ oder 900€ in bar überreichen sie sagten für die transporterübergabe  sie ruft später so 10.00uhr oder so an ich weiß nicht ob ich die Polizei einschalten soll oder am besten nicht am Anruf reagieren soll ich will meine Familie nicht in Gefahr bringen wenn es sich über sowas handelt ich habe überall im Lotterie gewinnspiel angerufen sie sagten ich hätte nicht gewonnen und wenn ich gewinnen würde müsstet man nicht vorkosten bezahlen , ich habe die Nummer zurückgerufen sie wahr nicht erreichbar

Bitte melde dich schnell wie möglich
MFG H.S.

Modedit - Klarnamen gekürzt


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2019)

Hlgast schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich die Polizei einschalten soll oder am besten nicht am Anruf reagieren soll ich will meine Familie nicht in Gefahr bringen


Hängt von dir  ab. Wenn dir das zu gefährlich erscheint. ignorier es komplett. Wenn du dazu beitragen möchtest, solchen Gangstern das Handwerk zu legen,  wende dich an die Polizei. Die kennen solche kriminellen Touren.


----------



## Sophia58 (17 April 2020)

Ich habe heute am 17.04.2020 38550,-€ gewonnen, die mir innerhalb von 2 Std. in bar von einem Sicherheitsbeauftragten und einer Notarin vorbei gebracht würden. Das einzige was ich tun müssen wäre Gutscheine in Höhe von 500,-€ von Google Play zu besorgen um damit dann später die Notarin zu bezahlen. Der Typ ein Herr Daniel Richter mit der Telefonnr.0228 28609866 und russischem Akzent..konnte mir auch genau sagen wo in meiner näheren Umgebung ich diese Gutscheine besorgen könne und dass ich das locker in einer Stunde erledigt haben könnte.....Nach einer guten Std. rief er dann auch wieder zurück um die Uhrzeit auf dem Kassenbon und die Aktivierungscodes der Gutscheine zu erfragen......
Ich glaube er war wohl ein bisschen sauer das ich die 38550,-€ nicht haben wollte.....
Also in meinen ganzen 61 Jahren habe ich noch nicht gehört, dass man Notare mit Gutscheinen von Google Play oder von was auch immer sonst, bezahlt...!!!


----------



## monika72 (4 Mai 2020)

hallo wurde letzte woche Mittwoch angerufen zwecks einem gewinn von 28500€ . Am donnerstag meldete sich deine sicherheitsdienst firma aus augsburg 0821/80830716 eine fr. Engel . die wollten das ich für  min. 400€ google trail karten hole. aber es gibt keine trail nur play . vorhin so um halb 2 hat sie wieder angerufen . ich solle 400€ play karten holen und sie wieder anrufen . dann würden sie das geld heute noch vorbei bringen.
was ich aber nicht machen werde. Was sie nicht weiß das ich am sa. versucht habe bei denen anzurufen und es immer besetzt war komisch. denn eine wirkliche sicherheitsfirma ist immer zu erreichen. oder man wird kurz drauf zurück gerufen. Da 2 meiner söhne in der branche arbeiten,kenne ich das wirkliche verhalten eines seriöres sicherheitsdienstes.
Ich habe am sa. natürlich gleich etwas gegoogelt und bin auf diese seite gestoßen. Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht geschädigt worden . 
wollte euch nur über die neue tel. der betrugsmasche informieren. mal schauen was heute noch kommt ob die sogenannte fr. Engel noch mal anruft.
falls ja werde ich euch weiterhin informieren. einen schönen tag noch 

lg. moni


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2020)

zu 99,9% ist die Rufnummer gespooft






						Caller ID Spoofing – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> zu 99,9% ist die Rufnummer gespooft


würde sagen 100% wobei hier anscheinend ein neuer Trick eingesetzt wird.
Es kommt ein Freizeichen, dann ein Knackgeräusch,  Pause  und dann wieder Freizeichen.


----------



## ssoeze (9 Mai 2020)

Gibt übrigens mittlerweile ein Video vom besten Telefonbetrügerverarscher-Youtuber „Callcenter Fun“, bei welchem er die Betrüger mit genau dieser Masche über den Tisch zieht


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2020)

Interessantes Video, danke für den Link.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2020)

:Noch mehr zum Thema und weitere Videos www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfy0w_aJ-DM


----------



## ShareNoEvil (30 Juni 2020)

Also Polizei informieren ist da immer gut, dann können die das an die Cybercrimestelle weiterleiten.
Und dann wissen sie welches Ausmaß das hat. Wenn sie Täter dingfest machen, kann man evtl. denen
mehr Taten zuordnen.


----------



## VF963 (20 Oktober 2020)

monika72 schrieb:


> hallo wurde letzte woche Mittwoch angerufen zwecks einem gewinn von 28500€ . Am donnerstag meldete sich deine sicherheitsdienst firma aus augsburg 0821/80830716 eine fr. Engel . die wollten das ich für  min. 400€ google trail karten hole. aber es gibt keine trail nur play . vorhin so um halb 2 hat sie wieder angerufen . ich solle 400€ play karten holen und sie wieder anrufen . dann würden sie das geld heute noch vorbei bringen.
> was ich aber nicht machen werde. Was sie nicht weiß das ich am sa. versucht habe bei denen anzurufen und es immer besetzt war komisch. denn eine wirkliche sicherheitsfirma ist immer zu erreichen. oder man wird kurz drauf zurück gerufen. Da 2 meiner söhne in der branche arbeiten,kenne ich das wirkliche verhalten eines seriöres sicherheitsdienstes.
> Ich habe am sa. natürlich gleich etwas gegoogelt und bin auf diese seite gestoßen. Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht geschädigt worden .
> wollte euch nur über die neue tel. der betrugsmasche informieren. mal schauen was heute noch kommt ob die sogenannte fr. Engel noch mal anruft.
> ...


Hallo Moni, 
danke für deine ausführlichen Informationen. Ging mir heute so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Jetzt warte ich auf den Anruf morgen und bin gespannt, wie die reagieren.. Ich melde mich wieder. 
LG Viola


----------



## BenTigger (20 Oktober 2020)

Zur Info:
User Monika72:

   Mitglied seit          4 Mai 2020                                    
   Zuletzt gesehen    4 Mai 2020


----------

